# Sticky  [GUIDE] Rooting Retail Version with LOCKED bootloader (doesn't show lock on screen)



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

Some of us didn't luck out and get our GTab's showing that lock on boot up - that means we got that stupid locked bootloader - I tried everything in the other threads with the retail version but it always gave the error (can't write to usb) - So I dug deep and found this way to do things....

Remember to follow me on Twitter @WJDDesigns
This might not be the best list of steps but it worked for me - if you want to correct any of this just let me know!

Download Samsung Kies: http://www.samsung.com/ca/support/m...softwaremanual.do?page=MOBILE.SOFTWARE.MANUAL (after you install it don't run it - this is used to grab the drivers we need for later / for data transfer)

Grab this version of ODIN: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DDN6BYB2 (other versions didn't work for me so it has to be this version - this is the PC application that will help flash your phone)

Grab this pda md5: http://www.mediafire.com/?gcenefqc3khcc0c (once finished extract it to a place you can easily navigate to)

Power down your tablet - then power up tablet by holding the power button and volume down (landscape view it will be the closest to the power button) - wait till you see the Samsung Galaxy logo and release power button - you should be seeing a screen matching the one below (2 options recovery and ODIN) - click the volume up button (farthest from power in landscape) this will set you tablet in ODIN mode...










5. Once you have your tablet ready for flashing connect it to your PC - open up ODIN on the computer - Click the "PDA" button and choose the PDA MD5 file I had you store locally - Click Start - Once finished your tablet will boot up like normal but as soon as you load up you will get FC's everywhere...










--CONGRATS! YOUR ROOTED! - But not done







--

Now that your rooted you should grab Clockwork Manager and install that (free is fine but you should buy it to support Koush) Once you have Clockwork Manager loaded up - click the top option to Flash CW and choose Galaxy Tab 10.1...

-Time to download a couple files for the custom recovery-

(you can use Samsung Kies to throw the files on to the SDCARD of the GTab)
Download http://tinyurl.com/6b5d9e4 (Samsung 3.1 OTA Update) and place that on the Root of your SD Card - Download [URL=http://droidbasement.com/galaxy/sys-...m_tab_10.1]http://droidbasement.com/galaxy/sys-...m_tab_10.1.zip[/URL] (Galaxy Tab Root File) - Place this file on the root of your SD Card

Power down your tablet - Get in to Recovery mode by holding down the Power button and the volume down button (closest to power in landscape) Once you see the Recovery/ODIN options - hit the Vol Down then Vol Right which will select recovery...

You should see the Clockwork Mod Recovery console - choose install from Zip - navigate and find "hc-3.1_ota-full_sam_tab_10.1" file we earlier put on the sdcard and flash it - after that choose to update from zip again and flash "Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_10.1_root" - this will re-root your tablet just in case...










After this you should be all good to go and there is NO NEED TO WIPE the device BUT I did have some FC problems occurring before so to make sure they went away I did a Factory Reset to keep it fresh - after that the tablet runs much quicker then it has since I bought it... Next - REBOOT SYSTEM NOW... Enjoy









NEWEST TOUCHWIZ UX UPDATE:

All stock: UEKMB Stock + root
md5: 19385c59c8401b640f7b9afe1c0ad071

Deodexed: UEKMB Stock + root + Deodexed
md5: bb8233fb3405658b150893a2d13a48cd

Good Luck to everyone and happy Rooting









Special Thanks to SS2006 & shep211 from XDA for your original articles that helped me write this full write up







- Big Propss to Birdman and the guys behind the rootz







- Thanks to DocRambone from XDA for newest TouchWiz UX Update Roms


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

How would we unroot the Galaxy Tab 10.1? I actually have one with an unlocked bootloader. It has pad lock on boot up. Just wondering how to unroot if I need it.


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

I feel this should be clarified, that is not a locked bootloader, if you can flash a custom kernel it is not locked


----------



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

lilstevie said:


> I feel this should be clarified, that is not a locked bootloader, if you can flash a custom kernel it is not locked


Actually the Bootloader is still locked hence why you don't see the lock show up when you load up the device like some - I believe doing this doesn't replace or modify the kernel - Once we get the bootloader is unlocked we can do that and it's just a matter of time...


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

wjddesigns said:


> Actually the Bootloader is still locked hence why you don't see the lock show up when you load up the device like some - I believe doing this doesn't replace or modify the kernel - Once we get the bootloader is unlocked we can do that and it's just a matter of time...


that would be very odd for samsung to lock this one device, when they lock none of their other bootloaders on any device, odin is the normal method to flash. what are the contents of pda.tar I don't want to download the whole thing just to see that there is a zImage inside


----------



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

lilstevie said:


> that would be very odd for samsung to lock this one device, when they lock none of their other bootloaders on any device, odin is the normal method to flash. what are the contents of pda.tar I don't want to download the whole thing just to see that there is a zImage inside


I am going on what I know and see - The i/o versions were dev units full unlocked - then they sent out retail versions that some had the lock on the front during boot up with the lock showing "unlocked" and the other retail version like I have has no lock and just the logo - I was up late at night with Birdman trying to figure this out on why every time I tried to write in the CMD prompt using the normal method it would throw up that the USB write failed... Found out that it was only doing that to "locked" tablets - using this method worked...


----------



## th0r615 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for this







now we just need to get that little unlocked icon


----------



## wjddesigns (Jun 10, 2011)

th0r615 said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you there haha! Although I have a DroidX and CM7 is staring me in the face so anything is possible - yet if we want kernels we do need the bootloader unlocked asap - I smell overlcocking


----------



## ikon (Jul 5, 2011)

so can kernels be flashed or not?


----------



## Aaron636r (Jun 7, 2011)

Flawless instructions. Thank you!!! I also had to do a wipe...FC's all over. But good to go after wipe.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Sick. Got my Tab yesterday and I just now rooted it!  Thanks for the write up! One note you may want to add: for me to get Kies to accept my Tab, I had to unplug it from the computer and uncheck the USB Debugging box, then reconnect it to my PC. It worked after that. Thanks again!


----------



## utkballa (Jun 10, 2011)

Quick question, will this work on the Retail 4g 10.1?

I haven't found any forum yet addressing this question. I want to root my tab, but I am hesitant to be the first off the cliff.

Also if I root it, and have the need to unroot (shipping it back), will flashing the samsung 3.1 file put me back at stock? Or do I need to wait for full recovery file (like SBF)

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

i rooted my friends galaxy tab last week and it was a locked boot loader one, did a little video on it if u guys want to follow along


----------



## marksnet (Aug 29, 2011)

dansan said:


> i rooted my friends galaxy tab last week and it was a locked boot loader one, did a little video on it if u guys want to follow along


I can agree with the people that say the Samsung Tab is indeed on lock down. Is there a way to get the bootloader unlocked without rooting?

Also, there is not a netflx app out there that will play on this thing. 
I downloaded the manual apk file and it brought the site up but would not play the movie
I did install the latest version of flash and I did a reintall of it all just to be sure

I then found the app in the market and it is not compatible with the 4g samsung 10.1 I had several devices to choose from since I have other phones but, no dice on installing it to the tab. Woudl not even give me that option.

Frustrating as hell!!

If anyone can help the verizon community on getting full rights to our devices we would all be very appreciative!!

Thanks guys!
Mark


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Dev section is for Rom releases only. Great write-up, though. moved and stickied.


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got my Tab last week and since every other Android device I have ever had has been rooted I figured this one should be no different. Everything thing worked fine until I got to the

"choose install from Zip - navigate and find "hc-3.1_ota-full_sam_tab_10.1""

step of the guide and I got this...

assert failed: getprop("ro.bootloader") == "P7100BUKB7"
E:Error in sdcard/hc-3.1_ota-full_sam_tab_10.1.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

Was able to flash the UEKMB Stock + root file and it seems to be working okay, but anytime I tried to flash the "hc-3.1_ota-full_sam_tab_10.1.zip" it fails. Any thoughts?

EDIT: FIXED IT! See post HERE


----------



## PWA2600 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to say I appreciate all the hard work the OP has done to root his 10.1; the question I have is last week my tab received a software update to 3.2, so will the above mentioned method of rooting still work?

Thank you.

PWA2600


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

So I'm confused now what do you mean exactly by "Some of us didn't luck out and get our GTab's showing that lock on boot up" ? I thought Motorola was the only one who had locked boot-loaders. I'm am not saying your wrong I'm just asking for a little more clarification. I see work for the kernel of the Gtab being done on github and in different forum post and this is the first I have heard about any lock boot loader.
Again not saying your wrong just asking for a little more detail on how you can tell it is locked.


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

So there way to unlock the bootloade

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Instructions may be good, one big problem. Second step has a megaupload link.







Guess I will be looking for a different root method. I might actually have to go to XDA...sigh.


----------

